# Need Help Anyone ever come across this?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a car, t-jet, that has shorter than normal pickup shoes?

These shoes have a very pronounced bend where the track contact is.

I'll attach a bad cell phone picture or two. Let me know what you guys think please.

I had to rebend a set I had to make the car work. It was so high because of the bend that it would pop right out of the slot under a little throttle.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

One more thing, I also have another t-jet that has some power. It pushes the rear axle around to the point that the splined are moves off the gear therefore it stops running? 

Thanks Joe.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

The shoe with the very large bend probably had been done by someone experimenting with the shoe for a car with huge tires. I'm thinking maybe a hot rod with the axle in the lower hole. Do a search here and you'll come up with several good threads on shoe adjusting and opinions on different manufacturers' shoes.
The gear just sounds like you need a new one. The hole will enlarge after a few rebuilds and need to be replaced.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Might be another brand of shoe - Lionel shoes are a bit longer, they are not Tyco S or Bachmann or Atlas - can't recall if another brand may have had a slightly smaller shoe. Maybe a Faller?


----------

